# Emergency vet visit



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Had to rush Tango to the Vet this morning. His back right leg was giving him trouble last night, totally out of the blue. They are both x-penned during the day with just enough room for bed and pee pad, so I can see no way he could have hurt himself during the day. And there have been no atypical activities during the week to account for him not being able to put weight on it. But all the gentle poking and moving and palpating of the area caused him no apparent pain, and he was eating and eliminating normally and it didn't appear to hurt him to squat, so I decided to wait 24 hours to see if it resolved. 

But this morning when I got up , he could no longer put weight on his left front leg either  Again no obvious signs of pain, and normal behavior in other regards, but that was it for me. Put in a rush call in to my vet who said bring him in immediately. 

They wanted to keep him for the day to x-ray, run tests, observe etc. I'm quietly panicking, worried it's something neurological, or worse. 

So completely out of the blue!! He's almost 8, but he's always been very healthy. Not overweight, no hip or patella issues, no illnesses of any kind other than irritating allergy stuff. 

Please cross your fingers, pray, send good mojo, whatever your thing is, that this isn't as serious as I'm worried it's going to be.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I am sorry that your little guy is having problems. That must be very scary for you - and him!

Have you thought about getting him adjusted by a Chiropractor? My hubby has adjusted many animals over the years with very good results. In fact, we just had a Chi in today! 

Chiropractic helps many animals who suddenly develop odd physical impairments. My hubby has seen everything from a cat who physically could not use his back legs to the limping pet. And, even the cat, who could not use his back legs, was walking fine again within a few hours of being adjusted.

It's something you should definitely think about! Animals' spines get subluxated (misaligned) just like human spines.

If you need it my hubby can probably put you in touch with a principled chiropractor in your area. Just PM me.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I surely hope they can find out what the matter is with Tink. Giving good wishes and prayers.


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

Hope everything is all right. At 8 years old with no patella issues, maybe he just slept weird and is stiff or something. Hoping that it is something simple like that. Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs and Prayers


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*hugs*...sure hope Tango is OK....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Tango. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope everything works out ok


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, I hope he feels better and that he's okay.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, the Vet visit was inconclusive.  

The blood tests were normal. X-rays, which the vet was sure would show some kind of fracture or joint anomaly given the symptoms, showed no signs of ANYTHING other than some very slight soft tissue swelling in the front leg, but nothing at all in the back. He took me back and went over the X-rays with me very thoroughly, and I could see exactly what he was talking about. He did comment that Tango has excellent bone composition and very tight and uniform joints, so little likelihood of hip dysplasia or patella issues in his future, which was nice to know, since these little guys are very prone to that. And also said that Tango appeared to be in otherwise excellent health which was also reassuring. The soft tissue swelling is either muscle, tendon or ligament, it's unclear from the X-ray, (sort of like we humans would sprain an ankle or pull a muscle) and is the result of some kind of minor trauma. My dogs' environment is VERY controlled, and I'm mindful that they're not put in situations where they could be hurt. They don't jump off things, don't run over rough terrain etc. Don't get me wrong, they are treated like dogs first and foremost! But I would be stupid to ignore their frailness due to being 3 1/2 pound little bits o' nuthin!  So it's a bit perplexing as to how Tango could sustain an injury. 

Anyway, the Vet admitted to being quite perplexed, and could find no logical explanation that would explain what's happening. I love my vet for that. I really appreciate that he doesn't pretend knowledge, or give me some jumbled "diagnosis" that doesn't mean squat. If he doesn't know, he will just look me in the eye and tell me straight up "I don't know." I admire him that, admire his humility and lack of hubris. 

So, we're treating the symptoms for now. He's given me a prescription for Metacam, one of the gentlest and least aggressive of the anti-inflammatories, so his liver and kidneys won't be compromised. Tango shows little improvement so far, which is expected. The vet said not to expect anything till he's been on the medication for at LEAST 24 hours, and so far it's only been half that. He also said that this may be one of those things that happens with animals from time to time where they get some symptom that is very concerning, the symptom is treated, it goes away and never comes back, and no one has any clue what happened. 

I asked him what other symptoms to be on the lookout for, assuming that this is not solved by the Metacam. He said it's possible this is some kind of systemic issue, that the symptoms could also indicate the potential for Lyme disease as one example. That a condition called osteochondrosis could also be indicated, even though that's typical in larger breeds of dogs, but Tango's symptoms were very similar. 

He knows that my daughter used to be a vet tech, and so he told me to have her check Tango's lymph nodes frequently (and teach me how to as well) and if she notices ANY swelling at all, or he shows any other symptoms besides that, or the condition worsens, bring him back in immediately. Otherwise to check back with him mid week next week and let him know how/if Tango is responding to the meds. 

So, essentially, it's a waiting game.


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

Let's all just hope and pray it's nothing more than a little sprain from playing around. Those weird anomalies do appear and go away on their own a lot. He's got a good mom and a good doctor. Lucky pup!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I was thinking of osteochrondosis too, but like you said, its almost always in the larger breeds. Hopefully the Metacam will help. Zarita was on it for a month at least with her knee surgeries.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update! We'll just pray this is a one-time thing and your vet has handled it.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks all for the support. 

I'm seeing some slight improvement in Tango.....not as much as I'd hoped after being on the Metacam for over 72 hours. But still, there IS some improvement, so that tells me it's doing something at least. 

One of the things I forgot to mention, which is why I'm so concerned about possible neurological/brain issues, is that Tango has an open fontanel, which is also why their environment is so controlled. It's about the size of a quarter. I guess it's partly the result of the puppy mill/inbreeding/whatever issues he has genetically....he was a rescue at 7 months so I don't know much about his background. And I know that the occasional well bred dog can present with an open fontanel too, but Tango is certainly not well-bred. 

Anyway, I'm being as optimistic as I can given the slight improvement he's showing, and crossing everything that it continues!


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

*I found this interesting,*



Tink said:


> One of the things I forgot to mention, which is why I'm so concerned about possible neurological/brain issues, is that Tango has an open fontanel, which is also why their environment is so controlled. It's about the size of a quarter. I guess it's partly the result of the puppy mill/inbreeding/whatever issues he has genetically....he was a rescue at 7 months so I don't know much about his background. And I know that the occasional well bred dog can present with an open fontanel too, but Tango is certainly not well-bred.!


Here's a quote from the* AKC Breed Standard*: A well rounded "apple dome" skull, with or without molera. 
And from the *Chihuahua Club of America*: Molera - Historically, the Chihuahua developed in Mexico and the United States has displayed a “soft spot” on the top of the head. In the Chihuahua this spot, or fontanel, is known as a Molera; and is the same as that found in human babies. _In the past, this molera was accepted as a mark of purity in the breed, and it is still mentioned in most Chihuahua breed standards the world over. _A domed head with a molera present does not predispose the Chihuahua to hydrocephalus.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Macladybug said:


> Here's a quote from the* AKC Breed Standard*: A well rounded "apple dome" skull, with or without molera.
> And from the *Chihuahua Club of America*: Molera - Historically, the Chihuahua developed in Mexico and the United States has displayed a “soft spot” on the top of the head. In the Chihuahua this spot, or fontanel, is known as a Molera; and is the same as that found in human babies. _In the past, this molera was accepted as a mark of purity in the breed, and it is still mentioned in most Chihuahua breed standards the world over. _A domed head with a molera present does not predispose the Chihuahua to hydrocephalus.


Yes. Isn't that what I said?

He doesn't have hydrocephalus. Never has, though I had one vet, (who didn't last beyond that one visit I might add) who told me that BECAUSE of his fontanel issue, he WAS hydrocephalic...just because he had an open fontanel.  

It's always a bit of a shock when you, as the client, are more informed than the supposed trained professional, huh?  

I'm happy to report that as of this morning, Tango is much better! :toothy8: There's still a slight limp in the front foot, but other than that, and him being a bit slower as a result, he's almost back to himself! Yay! It's still upsetting to me that I don't know what caused this, because I can't do much to prevent a reoccurrence if there's something in Tango's environment that is unsafe, but oh well I guess. I'll take my wins where I can get them, and such an improvement is a HUGE win!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Such awesome news that he is feeling better.

I remember once Douglas lay down and started to just scream. He couldn't get up even small steps, touching him made him scream, wouldn't eat, just lay there like he was dying and made a terrible screeching sound. I remember having to carry him (screaming the whole way) to my car in a blanket, where he lay limp on the seat. Finally got to the vet, dog still screeching when you got too close. X-rays, including a barium series, were done. Labs too. He spent a LONG time at the vet under observation, on IVs, took different meds. Finally, after the 3rd or 4th day he started to be better. And we never did figure out what was wrong in the first place.

By the end of that terrible ordeal, I was just glad he was feeling better and not going to die. It never happened again. I hope it is the same with your Tango- nothing but a scary memory.


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry if I missed that in your post.... I'm just glad Tango is getting better. My little Leo has a Molera and it makes me soooo nervous. He doesn't jump off furniture and our environment is as safe as can be. But every so often he has his little puppy fits, bursts of energy running all around and I'm so afraid he'll bump on something.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Macladybug said:


> Sorry if I missed that in your post.... I'm just glad Tango is getting better. My little Leo has a Molera and it makes me soooo nervous. He doesn't jump off furniture and our environment is as safe as can be. But every so often he has his little puppy fits, bursts of energy running all around and I'm so afraid he'll bump on something.


Yeah.  

It's scary owning such little dogs period! But when they have additional issues, it's even more concerning. And for me, it makes it even harder to treat them like DOGS, which I firmly believe is important. They're not "Mommy's widdle tootems" or other such purse-dog, never-let-their-precious-feet-touch-the-ground nonsense. They're dogs. First and foremost. And I try so hard to treat them that way, but there ARE things that that make them different, and their size is the biggest contributing factor to that. Add in things like molera issues and it becomes a real challenge to just let them be who they are without all the additional stuff that would never happen with a large dog. 

<end rant>

Sorry  I get a little pissy about that subject. Not that you can tell though, right?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad Tango is on the mend


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

Tink said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's scary owning such little dogs period! But when they have additional issues, it's even more concerning. And for me, it makes it even harder to treat them like DOGS, which I firmly believe is important. They're not "Mommy's widdle tootems" or other such purse-dog, never-let-their-precious-feet-touch-the-ground nonsense. They're dogs. First and foremost. And I try so hard to treat them that way, but there ARE things that that make them different, and their size is the biggest contributing factor to that. Add in things like molera issues and it becomes a real challenge to just let them be who they are without all the additional stuff that would never happen with a large dog.
> 
> ...


What I love about these little guys is that because of their size they can be with you all the time. Leo isn't a prissy purse-dog, but he loves to hop in his carrier and go with me everywhere. My last chi was the best at traveling. She'd even go to church on the Sundays that I had to visit my husbands mother in the nursing home. On those days, it was too long to leave her home. My pastor got a kick that she would sit there completely quiet through the sermons. I never told anyone she was there, we wouldn't draw any attention at all.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so glad that a Tango is feeling better -how scary! 

Well said Macladybug. They do need to be dogs and their size can sometimes be challenging. Nibbler broke his leg in our house. We didn't see it happen but the specialist Vet said that it's very common for them to be trotting along, turn their body but not their foot and break a leg. 

Nibbler and Chad both have Molera's and I try to let them be normal dogs, go to the park, train/compete in dog sports etc. I figure that even if the worst happens that I will know they lived the best life and missed out on nothing. 

I'll look forward to hearing that Tango is fully recovered. xx


----------

